# are my humidors or cigars ruined?



## Smoke (Dec 5, 2009)

hello everyone. I am new to cigars, so forgive any ignorance on my behalf. 

I recently got a humidor and seasoned it with distilled water, using a clean cloth. A few months later, worrying about scents being imbued in my stogies, I did a test. I poured distilled water over the same type of cloth I used and squeezed the water into a clean bowl. I got water with a slightly soapy smell and apearance. not very soapy, just a tiny bit, little little bubbles and all. I used a clean cloth like I had been advised to, so I find it odd that the cloth could contain a tiny bit of soap. 

although I can't smell any soapiness in that humidor, I wonder if my cigars could be slightly affected. They are in their original boxes, a couple of which had the lids open a tiny bit.

I was so concerned about this, I bought another humidor and ordered the same boxes of cigars to store them in a fresh, new environment free of any possibility of soap, and got what I believed to be un-scented sea-sponges to use instead of cloths. the woman at the drug store assured me they were un-scented sea-sponges, so I poured some distilled water on one and wiped down my humidor, only to smell the sponge later and find a sort of alcohol smell coming from it. 

Have I ruined my humidors or my cigars?! I almost want to give-up on my new-found hobby be cause it seems so difficult to keep them. 

thanks to anyone who takes the time to reply.


----------



## ericb13 (Jul 15, 2009)

My guess is that you haven't ruined anything. Maybe let them dry out for a week or two, then re-season with Heartfelt beads. Keep the cigars in a tupperdor for the time being.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Once again for those with new humidors...... Never, never, NEVER "wipe down" the insides with a damp/moist/wet cloth. A dry cloth is OK if you notice any dust or whatever but never add direct moisture directly to the interior. Simply allow the interior to absorb the humidity from a small container for a few days to a week and you'll be fine.


----------



## puros_aromareal (Nov 24, 2009)

Hola

I thinks what you shold do is let your humidor open so it can dry. 

For the cigars it is a good Idea to let them out a little of time, but just be careful that the wrapper does not get to dry, this is becuase if the wrapper losses the natural oir it has your cigar can not be recuperated 100%

A FUMAR QUE EL MUNDO NO SE VA A TERMINAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smoke (Dec 5, 2009)

I think that my cigars being in their boxes probably kept them safe from any soap smell. The interior of the humi doesn't even smell of soap. 

I have a new humi coming, and my new cigars have not yet arrived. When the humi comes, I will rinse out a small container with distilled water and place it in the humidor. How long do I have to leave the water in it before it will be seasoned?


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Smoke said:


> I think that my cigars being in their boxes probably kept them safe from any soap smell. The interior of the humi doesn't even smell of soap.
> 
> I have a new humi coming, and my new cigars have not yet arrived. When the humi comes, I will rinse out a small container with distilled water and place it in the humidor. How long do I have to leave the water in it before it will be seasoned?


I would say a week. If the container becomes dry, then refill it. If you have one, but an accurate hydrometer inside, when it reads 70% for a day or two you should be fine.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

It is probably fine. I wouldn't even bother airing it out if you cannot detect any smell.


----------



## zrhoad66 (Nov 10, 2009)

Another option is for you to have your local cigar retailer season your humidor for you. That is what I typically do. It never hurts to leave it to the professionals.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

zrhoad66 said:


> It never hurts to leave it to the professionals.


Check this thread out!

*The "Professionals"*

:r :r


----------



## zrhoad66 (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah, not all retailers are good


----------



## Smoke (Dec 5, 2009)

I read from several sources to wipe down my humidor with a clean cloth, and only now suspected that a clean cloth may contain soap residue. I wonder how many other people use a cloth and don't think about soap residue in it? 

Regarding tupperdors, I love the idea. I would be way less fussy about a tupperdor, cause plastic doesn't absorb smells like spanish cedar. I would love to have a new, small container for every box and then I don't have to worry about cross-contamination cigar smells or anything. Will the tupperdor impart a plastic smell to my cigars though? I would love to dispense with this blasted humidors altogether and just use plastic containers as it is much more ecconomical and then I would just be worrying about my smokes and not a wooden box as well. I'm even scared to put my cigars from the original humidor into a new one out of their boxes, as maybe they could slightly taint it. Note that I haven't tasted a cigar that hasn't come from my humidor in a while, so maybe I am used to a slightly off taste. Maybe I'm just being WAY too obsessive. I don't know. I've lost objectivity. ha.


----------



## paul01036 (Nov 29, 2008)

zrhoad66 said:


> Another option is for you to have your local cigar retailer season your humidor for you. That is what I typically do. It never hurts to leave it to the professionals.


What does that generally cost? My humi is full and I'm looking for a new one that holds about 50-75 sticks.

I'd like to bring one back and just full it.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

paul01036 said:


> What does that generally cost? My humi is full and I'm looking for a new one that holds about 50-75 sticks.
> 
> I'd like to bring one back and just full it.


I would hope they wouldn't charge anything to set a bowl of distilled water in a box and close the lid. :2


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Man, I feel your anxiety.

I've been working on seasoning the one I was just given as a gift (my 1st btw) and it really just takes a helluva lot of patience...which I'm now learning to have.

I understand that most new smokers really wanna get their humi set up and running quick, I was there too. Wiping with a damp cloth would get it wet enough, but is way too compromising to the lining, it can warp it. Period.

Just read everything you can about proper storage, and I guarantee, you will feel at ease with how often you see the "charge your humidification device with distilled water, salt test your hygrometer, and go somewhere else for a while" instructions. 

So far, in my little bit of experience, this is THE right way to do it.

Honestly, before heartfelt beads, and humidifcation gel jars, how do you think it was done? It will be worth your time, money and passion, if you heed what everyone is saying.

Sorry to ramble on, but I'm very impatient and anal about checking my hygrometer every couple of hours, as it's starting to get where it needs to be. This is kind of a bad thing though, I have to open it up and look for a second or two, and that releases humidity. Very little, but still... So, eventually, to tame this impatience of mine, I am going to invest in a glass top, so I can just look through the top. :madgrin:

Just think of the humi as an oven, the more you open it, the longer it takes to preheat. Good luck sir!


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

i think your being a little too anal about this. have you noticed any imbued taste from this tiny bit of soap?if so then you have a problem but if not then no real problem. if you still enjoy the smokes then every things good


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

My 2 cents says that your humidor is fine even if you used the cloth that you did. It is wise to use a sponge that is then dipped into distilled water and then squeezed until all the water is out and then gently wiped into the interior surface of the humidor. Just enough where you can see the wetness,,,don't over do it obviously but just enough that you can see the dry stain turn from the application of the distilled water. I have let my humidors sit for 48 hours and then put my cigars inside with beads and after a few days the RH matched the beads I bought. Even if you put too much water ( not where it's soaked ) you can let the humidor stand open and let it sit for a few days. As long as you don't put too much water or some kind of cleaning solution mixed with the water your humidor will be fine. As far as the cigars are concerned what you said about them tells me they will be fine as well. Don't sweat it so much,,,time is on your side and everything will equalize in short order.


----------



## Smoke Rises (Dec 6, 2009)

since your ordered a new humidor and more cigars. why not smoke the ones you already have and when the new one comes in set it accordingly and compare sticks. in my opinion you can't have too many humidors. and what ever size you are thinking about double it and that might be big enough .

remember if the smoke tastes good to you that's all that matters.

if you would like an experts opinion feel free to send me some sticks and i will surely make some ashes. if their good i'll give you the thumbs up. start with 2 of each blend you have and we can go from there.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Youre exactly the guy I wrote the "New Humi??" sticky for. 

When I do laundry, I always double rinse everything to get rid of residual soap. Even then, I wouldn't use a laundered cloth. When it's been necessary to actually season a new box (a LOT more rare than you'd imagine) I just buy a new pack of sponges from the dollar store and rinse them 2-4x in DW. The first rinse, or two, produces a little foam, but by the third, they're running clear. It should only be BARELY damp, as you don't want to introduce too much moisture too fast. It will warp your wood.

As stated, it's really best to passively introduce moisture to the cedar. Just wipe to dust.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 5, 2009)

I am much more interested in the slow humidification method, whereby you put a small, clean container of distilled water in the humidor and let it sit for a week. No wipe-down required.

Is it possible to age cigars in a tuppordor? I read that you can't, but I have never tried it before.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 5, 2009)

Has anyone used boveda one-step seasoning packets? They seem cool.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

zrhoad66 said:


> Another option is for you to have your local cigar retailer season your humidor for you. That is what I typically do. It never hurts to leave it to the professionals.


Aiyaiyaiyyyyy!!! And at the thread about the advice from the B&M... One B&M around here... Sprays distilled water into the humidors for a week to season them... I used to do a lot of woodworking in highschool, and I know firsthand what moisture can do to wood... Now, wiping down the sides, with a VERY tiny amount of DW, I can agree with, but anything more than that is BAD. If you have doubts, don't wipe with anything and do it with the beads/Boveda packets. I hear the Boveda packets are good, just 'set it and forget it' lol or 'fire and forget', whatever suits yer fancy =D

Personally, if I don't smell anything 'off' in my humi, it's probably not affecting my cigars. I will note, however, some cigars have awfully strong aromas, and maybe you might want to keep them away from less-strong smokes I've had cigars pick up slight nuances of other cigars before, but nothing too noticeable or anything I really cared too much about.


----------



## ComicalFerret (Feb 10, 2010)

When i got my first humidor, the instructions said to wipe down all of it with a new cloth slightly wet with distilled water.


----------

